# Calgon



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have read how several Outbackers use calgon for their black tank. I have searched almost everywhere for it and cannot find it. I've looked at the grocery stores, Wally world and Target.
Where did you find it?

Please help..... Calgon take me away!

Chabbie1


----------



## fun4five (Jun 10, 2009)

WE get ours at Walmart.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

fun4five said:


> WE get ours at Walmart.


In which section of Walmart?

I have asked for it there and they look at me kind of funny. lol


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've looked at Walmart too.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

It should be in the laundry section at Walmart. That being said our Walmarts (4 of 'em) don't carry it here. 
I ended up ordering it off of the internet. I believe I got 4 boxes of it back when we first got the trailer 2 years ago. I still have 2 boxes full and part of a third left. 
I just looked and located it online on teebop.com. They have 40oz for $6.79 or 64oz for $10.39.
If you look on takemeaway.com it shows other stores in the US that are supposed to carry their products.
I hope this helps.

Micah


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I looked the first time I heard of this and the local Wal Mart didnt have it. Strolling down the isle a couple weeks ago, Viola there it was. I used it but dont know if it made a difference.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

We buy it at WalMart. It is on the laundry soap alisle next to the fabric softners and bleaches.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> We buy it at WalMart. It is on the laundry soap alisle next to the fabric softners and bleaches.


X2.

Mike


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

Found it at my Walmart by the fabric softner. I actually picked up the liquid as they didn't have the powder. It works very well. I put in my grey tank and black tank with a gallon of water in each after we dumped for the ride home and it cleaned them out quite nicely!
Good Luck!
Tina


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

If you can't find Calgon, just get any liquid water softener. That's all it is, Calgon branded liquid water softener.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you think White King water sotener with detergent booster in it would work?
It is a powder.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Meijer


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Do you think White King water sotener with detergent booster in it would work?
> It is a powder.


It depends on the type of powdered water softener it is. Here's a great link and a quote from it.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Posted: 02/06/09 03:32pm Link | Quote | Print | Notify Moderator
vic46 wrote:

The Calgon stuff is very hard to get in this area. I use 20 Mule Team Borax with great results.
Vic

Hi... I post this same info about once a month.... here it is again and hope it helps you out...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are many different "brands" of water softeners; however, be careful as one is not always as good as another. Softeners fall into either one of two "groups": Precipitating and non-precipitating, and most of the time, the labels will not tell you which is which. You have to know for your self.

The first group (precipitating) is not recommended for the GEO method as it has some characteristics that while are not harmful to our black tanks, does not really work as well. This group contains the brands: Arm and Hammer Washing Soda, Raindrops, Blue Dew, Borax, Climalene, Melo, White King Water Softener, and Borateem.

The second group (non-precipitating) is the one that is best used for the GEO Method and the brands are: Calgon (a mixture of non-precipitating and precipitating chemicals), White Rain, Blue Raindrops, and Spring Rain. These softeners ties up hardness minerals in the water and holds them in solution (sequestering). No visible particles are formed. The water remains clear and usually contains phosphates. The water feels slippery (which also makes the sides of the black tanks slippery).

So, when you can't find Calgon, look for the others....just make sure you don't buy the precipitating type if you can keep from it. Also, it's much easier on the tanks (and you) if you only use a liquid for both the water softener and the detergent. I normally get my Calgon from drugstore.com in 32oz bottles. If you "have" to use a powdered form, dilute it in a gallon of "hot" water and make sure it dissolves completely prior to putting it in your tanks. I usually order it in a case (8) and the shipping is much cheaper(per bottle) than just getting one at a time. Hope this alleviates some of the confusion.

Also, texasjayco provided me with another on-line store that you can get calgon from. HERE it is and it's much cheaper than drugstore.com.

Ron & Sandie
'08 Safari Simba SBD35
Toad: Restored 86 Toy 4x4 P/U
Tow Bar: Sterling
Brakes: Unified
TPMS: Pressure Pro

RETIRED!! How sweet it is....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I found the small, liquid Calgon yesterday at WalMart. Across the aisle from the detergents, by the dryer sheets.

JR


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all you help!

Well, our Walmart does not carry it. Finally found it at Kmart after looking everywhere else. 
they only had the powder and I know you are supposed to mix it with a gallon of hot water, but how much Calgon do you mix in the gallon of water?


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to 3 Wal-Marts before I found it on the laundry aisle up on the top shelf.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

For those of you with access to a military base, I just saw both the liquid and powder at the BX on Buckley AFB.
JR


----------

